# iso ideas for a good clothes pin holder, please



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Can you give me some good ideas for a nice clothes pin holder to use while hanging/taking down clothes from the line? I remember my mom having one I loved as a child.... no clue what it was other than it impressed me.

thanks!
Cathy


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

My grandma took one of my little dresses from when I was about 6 months old and sewed the hem shut, put it on a little dress hanger (to hang it on the line) and with the back unbuttoned it made a nice holder for her clothes pins. I always liked to watch her hang clothes when I was little and was proud that she used MY dress for the clothes pins.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I use an old ice cream bucket.... nothing fancy.... I've had so many cloth bags, and they rip, etc.... so now I can put the lid on this and leave right out there, w/o worry of the clothespins getting rained on, etc....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am very bad. I let them say on the line and get rained on.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

I just made one from a sturdy piece of material by folding it over once, sewing up the sides and then inserting a hanger and sewing over it. Just cut out a hole to make a place to reach in to get the pins.

here's a few links for free patterns"

http://www.allfreecrafts.com/sewing/peg-bag.shtml

http://madebyrae.blogspot.com/2008/05/ta-dah-clothespin-holder.html



You could even use a gallon size milk jug, just slit cut out a hole in the top potion to reach in and slit the handle to slip over the clothesline to hold it.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I use a soft sided lunch box with a zippered lid. Just pop the strap on the line & you're good to go. You can even leave it there as the zipped lid will keep the clothes pins clean & dry.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I use a plastic gallon jug. Cut a hole large enough for your hand on the top of the side opposite the handle. Cut off the bottom on the handle -- now it will hang on the line and is easy to slide around, or pick up and move.

Not cute, but quite serviceable.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I took one of the legs of a worn out pair of jeans and cut the length I wanted. Sewed the bottom shut. Cut about six inches down to make the front lower than the back. Then sewed the back onto a child's clothes hanger. Works great.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

mommathea said:


> I took one of the legs of a worn out pair of jeans and cut the length I wanted. Sewed the bottom shut. Cut about six inches down to make the front lower than the back. Then sewed the back onto a child's clothes hanger. Works great.


Thats about what I did. Nothing fancy at all. I sewed the bottom shut and have the top shaped like a triangle with a hole in the top. Then I bent a metal hanger to fit inside it with the hook sticking out the hole. Hemmed a 6" or so slit in the front. Every couple of years I replace the metal hanger.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I just used a bleach bottle - cut the bottom of the handle so it will fit over the line and cut a hole in the side for your hand. I also drilled a few small holes in the bottom to let any rainwater or dew drip out.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

COSunflower said:


> My grandma took one of my little dresses from when I was about 6 months old and sewed the hem shut, put it on a little dress hanger (to hang it on the line) and with the back unbuttoned it made a nice holder for her clothes pins. I always liked to watch her hang clothes when I was little and was proud that she used MY dress for the clothes pins.


So sweet. I was going to suggest this very thing!


----------



## Dian (May 11, 2003)

I have a clothes pin bag that I bought, but before that I used a nail apron. I have about decided I like the nail apron better. The pins are always within reach and I don't go from one line to the other and forget to carry the pin bag. I left the apron in the clothes basket. Tie it on when I start to get the clothes out of the washer and untie and leave in the basket when I am finished hanging the colthes. That way I don't forget it when I go back out to bring the clothes in. Of course if you don't like the look of a plain nail apron you could always make one of pretty fabric.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

cow whisperer said:


> I use an old ice cream bucket.... nothing fancy.... I've had so many cloth bags, and they rip, etc.... so now I can put the lid on this and leave right out there, w/o worry of the clothespins getting rained on, etc....



I do the same thing...........................and here I thought I was being so uniquely creative. LOL


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

I took an old belt and attached one of those 'climbers clips' to the loop on the buckle. When I go out to the line I just reach up and hook it then slide it along as I put the clothes up. When the clothes are done I clip all the pins to it and slide it with me. The unhook and take it indoors so the weather doesn't beat it up.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I bought a childs denim shirt at the thrift store.25cents, size 6-8,sew up the bottom,its a button up shirt.Then with it buttoned up part of the way sew it closed.Hang it on one of those wood coat hangers that swivels.I have only one problem with it ,the wrens want it for a house!
Oh! I sewed the sleeves closed so spiders couldnt hide there.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

TnMtngirl said:


> I bought a childs denim shirt at the thrift store.25cents, size 6-8,sew up the bottom,its a button up shirt.Then with it buttoned up part of the way sew it closed.Hang it on one of those wood coat hangers that swivels.I have only one problem with it ,the wrens want it for a house!
> Oh! I sewed the sleeves closed so spiders couldnt hide there.


I did this using adult-size shirts or blouses. 

Sewed the sleeves shut and cut them off. 
Sewed the bottom across. 
Sewed the button front partway closed. 
Hung on a hanger they were great laundry bags. 

I made a bunch and gave away to friends, inexpensive little gifts.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

My mom gave me an old child dress sewed into a clothespin holder. So cute it was filled with clothes pins of all kinds and they are smooth from years of use. It is one of my favorite gifts! I can say I use it more than almost any other gift I have recieved.


----------



## Mr.Hogwallop (Oct 2, 2009)

I just leave em on the line.


----------

